# Mine and Clay's Rides



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

If you ask me, in this pic, his bike looks a little imtimidated!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:rockn: Rock On.... That thing looks like a Beast...


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

The sazuki looks awefully clean...I don't think he was playing where you were... :33:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha he wasnt. i dragged my bike over there to sweat the exhaust joints.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

looks good, whos old kawi is in the backround


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lookin good phree!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

08GreenBrute said:


> looks good, whos old kawi is in the backround


good eye. that's clays prairie 400 4x4.
he's got plans for it. hes gonna lift it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> haha he wasnt. i dragged my bike over there to sweat the exhaust joints.


 
How are they holding up...the joints? Just wondering if they'd crack with all the bouncin around?


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

nice would like to see some pics of 400 when he's done lifting it. dont see to many of them. yea how did the soldering work out?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

so far great. still holding. after i did it i made sure to put the pipe clamp just covering the seam. before it was just beyond it. i say it was successful.


----------

